# Police Officer Chris Jones



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Chris Jones 
*Middletown Township Police Department
Pennsylvania*
End of Watch: Thursday, January 29, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 37
*Tour of Duty:* 10 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Struck by vehicle
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, January 29, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Chris Jones was struck and killed while conducting a traffic stop on Route 1, near the I-95 interchange.

As he was returning to his patrol car two other cars collided and careened into his vehicle, which then struck him. He was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his injuries a short time later.

Officer Jones had served with the agency for 10 years. He is survived by his wife and three children.
Agency Contact Information
Middletown Township Police Department
5 Municipal Way
Langhorne, PA 19047

Phone: (215) 750-3845

_*Please contact the Middletown Township Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Officer Jones


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace brother


----------



## mase4615 (Sep 28, 2006)

Rest in Peace Ofc. Jones and fellow brother


----------

